# Kunekune X Mangalitsa



## knarc (Nov 15, 2018)

I figured I would post this since is it always interesting to see how crosses of different breeds do. This was an interesting one. We ended up with Kunekune X Mangalitsa crosses this year. We got 2 very healthy gilt pigs at 8 weeks old in April and had them butchered on the November 1st. Live weight was around 300lbs for each and a hanging weights were 197lbs and 199lbs. Final pork pork products were around 135lbs for one and 140lbs for the other. In addition they gave a lot of fat to render.

They were moved around in some paddocks throughout the first 4 months and then the last 3 months moved to a big pen. The last 6 weeks they were finished on at least 5 gallons of apples a day in addition to a free choice grain mixture. They taste so good and some good marbling in the pork.

They were extremely friendly, healthy and very active pigs. I would gladly try this cross again.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

They look really good !


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I cant see the pictures. But I knew a woman who had a similar cross. SHe used to post pictures of her pork chops and steaks all the time. I haven't decided if I want to try raising some or keep to commercial breeds. I just like pigs in and out as they start to wear on my nerves some. They taste great, but definitely not my favorite animal


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Perhaps it would be more interesting if you were to buy a Kunekune X Mangalitsa and some other breed, perhaps a commercial breed or another lard type hog, like Large Blacks. Then, you could see if it is the exotic breed that gives the red color or if it is their diet.


----------



## knarc (Nov 15, 2018)

Ok, I think I fixed the picture issue. However, I can't edit my original post to fix it. So, here are the pictures. Let me know if you still can't see them, they are too small, ect...


----------



## josiegirl (Jan 23, 2021)

This is a great thread. I want to AI my kunekune sow with berkshire. Great way to get decent growing pigs without having to keep a massive sow overwinter. Just curious how much did you pay for the piglets?


----------



## knarc (Nov 15, 2018)

josiegirl said:


> This is a great thread. I want to AI my kunekune sow with berkshire. Great way to get decent growing pigs without having to keep a massive sow overwinter. Just curious how much did you pay for the piglets?


We paid $100 each here in Utah. I have seen those crosses go for $100 to $200 here. I personally would never pay $200 for this cross. They were nice friendly pigs but that would be a little steep for butcher weaner pig.


----------



## josiegirl (Jan 23, 2021)

Just wondering if we could get any money for the rest of the piglets and raise 1 or 2. My ideal cross is kune and gloucester old spot! Two cutest pigs out there lol


----------



## knarc (Nov 15, 2018)

josiegirl said:


> Just wondering if we could get any money for the rest of the piglets and raise 1 or 2. My ideal cross is kune and gloucester old spot! Two cutest pigs out there lol


A fat little piggies those Kunekune X GOS would be. Look Idaho Pasture pigs if you are looking for an interesting breeding project that used Kunekune as the start. I personally have no direct experience but I have a few friends that have had them for butcher pigs. They liked them. A little bit quicker getting weight and more pork than just pure Kunekune but not as much as typical Duroc/York/etc.. But still have the general friendly easy to handle nature and the minimal destructiveness of Kunekune.


----------



## josiegirl (Jan 23, 2021)

Yes idaho pasture pigs sound great! I like the idea of keeping our own sows tho instead of buying piglets every year, from a food security perspective. It costs so little to feed our kune sows cuz they get hay and skimmed milk I wouldn't want to keep even a full grown IPP sow. We can keep 2 kune sows and boar for the same cost as one sow of other breeds! And so friendly. That's why I like the idea of AIing them with other breeds to get a larger piglet to grow out in addition to little kunes. Are GOS known for being fat?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

"Finishing out" certain pig breeds can result in more fat vs continuing the same feeding/diet regimen up to slaughter. Also, depending on what you do or don't do with it, a lard heavy pig can be what some owners prefer.


----------

